# New Expedition



## Chief Joseph (Jul 24, 2009)

Wife and I just agreed to buy a 2005 Expedition. My Dakota just wasn't up to pulling my OB. My only concern is the 119" wheelebase since my trailer is 26 ft. We were looking for an Excursion or Suburban and looked at many but just couldn't find a good enough deal to pull the trigger on. This expedition only has 45K miles on it and it's a 2005. We got it for 13500 which is 4500 below blue book. Another thing we liked is the ad on craigslist for it was our neighborhood and when we went to look at it they were only 1 street over and the seller turned out to be my sons first soccer coach. I may have to upgrade my hitch next to acomodate the shorter wheelebase, other than that, 300 hp and 365 ft lbs torque should be more than enough. It has a 15000 GCWR and we will be right around 12000 fully loaded.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new Expy. An Expedition should be ok with a 26' Outback. Just be sure that you get a good weight distribution/ sway hitch such as a ProPride or if your wallet cringes at that, an Equalizer. We use an Equalizer and it is a great hitch.

-CC


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

We have a 2005 Expedition and a 26 foot Outback for the past two years. It's been to the mountains and down to the beach without any issues.


----------



## Water Witch (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm pulling a 26' RKS with a 2005 Eddier Bauer Ford Expedtion; Equalizer hitch with sway
bars. No problems so far.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new to you Expy!!!


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

We're pulling our 25rss with a 2005 Ford Expedition (Eddie Bauer Ed., w/tow pkg) - have the Reese Weight Distribution System - pulls great - absolutely no sway. Goes a bit slow over the mountains we have out here and boy does it guzzle the gas, but other than that no issues. DH is drooling over the Ram 2500 diesel - maybe after the trailer is paid off!


----------



## Chief Joseph (Jul 24, 2009)

Got the Expedition yesterday, noticed front end vibration and loud sound from tires at higher speeds, so bought a new set of E rated Yokohama's today, now no vibration or tire noise. Only prob now is it was warm today and tried to use the A/C and it's not cooling, blower works fine, but the air is not cool. A little bummed, now I have to spend more. Never even thought to check it since it's a newer vehicle.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Chief Joseph said:


> Got the Expedition yesterday, noticed front end vibration and loud sound from tires at higher speeds, so bought a new set of E rated Yokohama's today, now no vibration or tire noise. Only prob now is it was warm today and tried to use the A/C and it's not cooling, blower works fine, but the air is not cool. A little bummed, now I have to spend more. Never even thought to check it since it's a newer vehicle.


I am sure the A/C system R134. You can buy a recharge kit from your local parts store for 25-30 dollars. If it's a slow leak, and only have to re-charge every year or so, might be worth it, instead of a major repair bill.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Could be a cheap relay too. They generally only last a few years. Should be mounted at the fuse box. Its a plastic square box. It should be noted on the fuse info panel. Can prolly switch the ac realy with another relay to see if that is the culprit. Generally they are all the same for other accessories too.

Carey


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Par for the course is a leak in your A/C System, my expedition does this too, along with a bunch of little things that go wrong with it.
Mine has been in the shop for several days as of right now, but I keep it because it does tow really well, and I like that more
than anything. Although a new Tundra would be nice......Oh wait, maybe I should get a job first


----------



## Chief Joseph (Jul 24, 2009)

For you guys who have an Expedition, what mpg are you getting? We're a little concerned. We filled up over the weekend for the first time to check our mileage. Tonight when the wife got home with it I checked the travel meter. 60.5 miles traveled and the fuel gauge was below the 3/4 tank already. Should I be concerned or is this normal and the last half of the gauge takes longer.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

When we had our Expedition the mileage was never very good.

Towing 7 to 9 mpg depending on speed, hills, wind, etc. (we got 10 once when traveling less than 60 for awhile)

Highway 16 mpg (17 if you stay below 65)

City 11 mpg

Basically it's a fuel hog and there's not much that will help.

It should still handle your trailer fine though.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Of course as the EPA ratings warn, "Your mileage may vary"









In my experience, the 6 speed auto expeditions can get ~18mpg highway. The older trans is worse. That's 70mph with cruise set (I sometimes drive company vehicles and they request that you obey all laws, plus there's no point in speeding if you are getting paid to sit there.







)

Of course I remember when 18mpg was considered good for a truck... and I'm not THAT old!


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

MJRey said:


> When we had our Expedition the mileage was never very good.
> 
> Towing 7 to 9 mpg depending on speed, hills, wind, etc. (we got 10 once when traveling less than 60 for awhile)
> 
> ...


Wow! these are the exact same numbers we average for our 2005 Expedition. We have a 2006 21RS.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Chief Joseph said:


> For you guys who have an Expedition, what mpg are you getting? We're a little concerned. We filled up over the weekend for the first time to check our mileage. Tonight when the wife got home with it I checked the travel meter. 60.5 miles traveled and the fuel gauge was below the 3/4 tank already. Should I be concerned or is this normal and the last half of the gauge takes longer.


We get about 12-15 mpg on average - mostly city. When towing it drops to between 8-10 mpg - less if we're going over steep mountains or up & down lots of hills. Other than the fact it's a guzzler, it's the best vehicle I've ever owned (yes, I even like it better than my Honda Accord!). Comfy, love sitting up high to see over traffic, roomy.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We towed 8300 miles from ~Jun 20 to ~July 25 this past summer. Overall for the entire trip we averaged 10 mpg. The mileage driven not towing was probably ~800 (going around various National Parks, etc.), so the 10 mpg really represents the towing of the TT. I've since checked since we got back and while towing, gas mileage really is right at 10 mpg. TT weighs about 7100#.

Not towing I get ~15. If I'm careful and keep the Interstate speeds at 55 - 60, I can get 17mpg.

My '08 Expedition EL is a pleasure to drive and is very comfortable. We love the "Extended Length" feature--the extra carrying capacity behind the third seats means we could go with 5 adults and the dog (Oliver is ~35 - 40 pounds) for a weekend "down the ocean" and everyone's bags fit behind the third seat. Ours was an "off rental" from a deal that Ford had with Hertz and/or Avis -- Ford sold them lots of '08 Expeditions in April/May, and bought them back for a pre-negotiated price in September. Good deal for the rental companies--they knew what their depreciation would be and could thus price the rentals to make a profit. We got an '08 in Oct/Nov of 08 that had 11K miles, and the added cost for the EL and the Eddie Bauer trim (mostly leather seats) was small. AND the Eddie Bauer trim gives you power third row seats--I had an '01 Honda Odyssey (which I liked and drove 175,000 miles) but schlepping the second row seats out was a pain in the butt. To us, the flip down 2nd row seats and power third row seats are luxury! [grin!]

If you are looking at the Expedition, I recommend the EL if you can find one at a good price.


----------



## Chief Joseph (Jul 24, 2009)

Just an update. Got the A/C fixed last week finally. A leak in the high side line, and the rubber connection at the end. Had to replace the entire line with a factory line over 200 just for that and then the coolant. Had him swap my trailer brake from my dakota to the expy and adjust my ball mount to lower the height for the expy. Total cost was $614.00. So I'm ready to start towing my trailer finally this summer. If all goes well, we'll get the trailer out next weekend.


----------

